# Irrigation switch from city to well



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello..
We had a 8 zone sprinkler system installed connected to city water on the west side of our house.. 5 zones and the backflow preventer on the west side and a wet line running to the east side with 3 zones on the east side. We just had a well dug and it had to go on the east side of the house and we want to switch over from city to the well.. my question is can the well be tied into the wet line on the east side or does the line have to run all the way to the west side where it ties into the city line. I know this is long winded just trying to be clear.

Thanks


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That's a question that you need to talk to your city about.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> That's a question that you need to talk to your city about.


Why?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SteveH if I understand correctly, you have a pipe connecting the west to the east side. The pipe is constantly under city pressure. Correct?

If correct, then remove the backflow and plug pipes to isolate the system from the city system. You should then be able to supply from the East to the west on the same pipe.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

g-man said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a question that you need to talk to your city about.
> ...


Sorry, read it wrong. Disregard.


----------



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

g-man said:


> @SteveH if I understand correctly, you have a pipe connecting the west to the east side. The pipe is constantly under city pressure. Correct?
> 
> If correct, then remove the backflow and plug pipes to isolate the system from the city system. You should then be able to supply from the East to the west on the same pipe.


The pipe from east to west is only under pressure when the sprinkler system is on... and there is a shut off for the city water between the meter and the valves and backflow on the west side.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So you have a master valve?


----------



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

If you mean a valve to shut off water to the sprinkler system .. then yes. Sorry … don't know too much about this.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

SteveH said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @SteveH if I understand correctly, you have a pipe connecting the west to the east side. The pipe is constantly under city pressure. Correct?
> ...


If the pipe is only under pressure when the sprinklers are on, then this line is in front of a valve and is feeding a zone on the east side of your house. You could replumb the west side so that the line is going into the valves (vs. being on the output end of one) to use this pipe as a trunk line, but you'd want to make sure the pipe is rated for constant pressure. E.g., SCH 40 PVC would be fine, but blu-loc is not meant for constant pressure. You would also need to add a valve on the east side for whatever zone was being pressurized by that line.

The way you would make the switch is: 
1) shut off the flow to your system from the main valve, 
2) cut the line between city water and your system and cap both ends (wouldn't want to cross the two sources), 
3) replumb the trunk line & zones as described above, 
4) wire the new valve on the east side,
5) connect the well to the east side of your system and re-pressurize.


----------

